# On yer bike!



## lucy123 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have just done a spin class - not done one for many weeks. I actually had the lactic acid build up during it and very nearly threw my lunch!

I am just posting in case anyone is looking for a really good calorie burning exercise - I was red as a beetroot afterwards.

Also at our club we book classes and tennis courts online.
Whilst I was doing my spin class, somehow someone had booked a tennis court at the same time for 2 hours tennis - I hope they worked really hard and it counts towards my weight loss!


----------



## daisymoo84 (Jan 21, 2012)

Well done you Lucy! Just think of all those calories that have been 'spun'!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

It cetainly seems to be helping Daisymoo.  Thank you.


----------

